# Ilford sfx film



## kreuzberg (Jun 26, 2009)

I've been doing a bit of research into different film types recently and I've come across Ilfords sfx range.  It has an extended red sensitivity and when used with a dark red filter it can produce IR like effects and I've decided to buy a roll as this sounds quite interesting.

Can anyone recommend a filter to use as there are varing degrees of "dark red" filter available and I'm not sure which one to buy?  From doing a search of the forum I found out that it has an increased sensitivity on a 720nm wavelength so does this mean I need a filter to block out 720nm wavelength light like a Hoya R72 or would a B+W 091 filter be ok?

Is there anything else I need to do when taking pictures like overexposing as I'm blocking out some light?  Can these films then be processed like a normal B+W film?

Any insight from someone else who has used this film would be greatly appreciated


----------



## compur (Jun 26, 2009)

The basic red filter is called a number 25.  Deep red is # 29. 

More info on the SFX200 data sheet here:
http://www.ilfordphoto.com/Webfiles/2007651134552223.pdf


----------



## kreuzberg (Jun 27, 2009)

Thanks compur, thats pretty much answered all my questions, the only thing I couldn't figure out is about developing of the film.  As i don't develop my own films I didn't understand that part of the PDF, is it ok to take it to my local developers and get it developed as a normal B&W film, or does it require special processing?


----------



## compur (Jun 27, 2009)

Any lab that processes conventional B&W film can process SFX200.

But, it's better to learn to process and print it yourself.

When I first started shooting B&W I never got what I thought were good
results from a lab and that was in the days when there were lots of good
pro labs and I was in L.A. which probably had some of the best labs in the
world.  I quickly learned I had to do it myself if I wanted the finished product
to look the way I wanted it to look. 

B&W is different than color in that there are so many different ways to
shoot and process and print a conventional B&W image that you really
have to do the whole process yourself to get what you want.


----------



## blash (Jun 27, 2009)

I'm not familiar with SFX film, but I do know that in terms of filters in general, if you are using an SLR then the meter will calculate exposure through the filter and will take the decreased amount of light into account automatically.

Generally, if some film could be normally processed in HC-110 or whatever developer you were using when you shot the film without a filter on, then you use the same developer and the same process to develop the film if you have shot with a filter on.


----------



## kreuzberg (Jun 27, 2009)

Thanks for the answers, I think I'm all set to begin experimenting, just have to just have to buy some cheap film+filter on ebay.

As I've only been taking pictures a short while and only just started experimenting I dont think its the right time to learn how to process my own films especially as my local lab can process a 36 exp film, print a set of 6x4s and put them on cd for me for less than £5 ($8).

In the future though I do want to learn how to do this but I have to admit the thought of doing it myself seems quite intimidating!  I guess I'll just have to get on the forum for advice to get me though it


----------

